# RIP Robin Williams



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just heard on the news that Robin Williams has passed away. Cause of death is not yet known. He was a great talent.

Edit to add this link. Looks like it could possibly be suicide. So sad.

 [URL=http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/08/11/robin-williams-dead-at-63/]http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/08/11/robin-williams-dead-at-63/ [/url]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just heard that, too. So sad.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,192252.msg2708769.html#msg2708769

BEtsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, neither. Huge fan here.

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/robin-williams-found-dead-in-possible-suicide-1201280386/

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

my stomach hurts to hear this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

After his family, I immediately think of Whoopi Goldberg and Billy Crystal hearing this...


Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> After his family, I immediately think of Whoopi Goldberg and Billy Crystal hearing this...
> 
> 
> Betsy


My thought too.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

What sad, sad news.  That a man who brought joy and laughter to millions who loved him suffered from crippling depression that led him to this end is just overwhelming.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.  He will be missed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

His show _The Crazy Ones_ was cancelled in May....one wonders. He hadn't had many failures...

Betsy


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm saddened when any celebrity dies, but sometimes it just hits us harder I guess. Losing Robin is one of the tougher ones. I heard about this on the radio on my way home from work. I had to pull over for a few minutes. I was a fan from the very first time that I saw Mork on Happy Days and I always will be. Whatever the role(comedy or drama) he was always brilliant and his standup routines were second to none.

Rest in peace Robin...you will be sorely missed...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dang, I had missed this news and didn't know. Ouch, especially if it was suicide...


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I refuse to believe this. He and Kaufman and Belushi are somewhere laughing their heads off at all of us. Have to be.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

zjoe said:


> I'm saddened when any celebrity dies, but sometimes it just hits us harder I guess. Losing Robin is one of the tougher ones.
> 
> Rest in peace Robin...you will be sorely missed...


The ones who are funny and who bring laughter to others always hit me the hardest, especially if it's suicide.

bobbi c.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

So sad about this. I watched Jumanji and Hook with my kids just the other day.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

His death has really saddened me.  He was so much a part of my childhood with Mork and Mindy.  He was a comedic genius but obviously tortured like so many funny people are.

My heart goes out to his wife and kids and all his friends.  

Depression is a horrid beast.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

My favorite was when he did The Birdcage with Nathan Lane and a huge and amazing cast of talent. 
His stand-up stuff is awesome, too.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Have some Robin William pictures!














































Here's the video on Inside The Actors Studio that he did. And


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Thinking about how much psychological pain he must have been in grieves me almost as much as his death itself. An amazing man. An amazing talent. A huge loss to the world.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> Thinking about how much psychological pain he must have been in grieves me almost as much as his death itself. An amazing man. An amazing talent. A huge loss to the world.


Heartbreaking....


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

My mom just told me about his passing. She's in the hospital after knee replacement surgery and in lots of pain, but talking about Robin Williams took her mind off it for a few minutes. Even in death, the man is a blessing.

I told her he was the last person I would expect to take his own life. He always had something funny to say. She says it's common for depressed people to joke around. "Like the tears of a clown?" I said. "Exactly," she said.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Such very, very sad news. A man who was much-loved, and will be much missed.

He was in New Zealand a short time after the first Christchurch earthquake, and he donated the profits from a show to the Red Cross to help people affected by the quake.

Here he is having a traditional Maori welcome on one of his visits:


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Someone used this emoticon in the Writer's Café last year and I think it is the saddest I have seen, therefore it seems entirely appropriate here.



Why does this particular celebrity death make us more sad than others? For me, I think it is because he always made me happy and almost seemed a 'friend' even though we never met. I'd like to hear some happy memories from others of the times he moved us and made us laugh. One of my favorite memories is when he did a guest spot on the Ellen show. Ellen had offered to pledge a certain amount of money to a charity for every time he used a different voice or accent without knowing what was going on. The counting meter on the screen could barely keep up with the money count and it was one of the funniest things I have ever seen.


----------



## Indica (Jul 7, 2014)

kward said:


> I think the whole world is standing on their desks at the moment.


My gosh, the waterworks... When I heard the news, the 'O Captain!' scene was the first to my mind and the bawling immediately commenced.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2014)

This makes me so sad. He was so amazing. This is really hurting me and I'm so shocked by the news. I really liked him and I'll miss him terribly. I just can't believe it. It seems so unreal.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kward said:


> The news hit my wife and I pretty hard - we both grew up watching him.
> 
> I cannot help but think of that final scene in Dead Poets Society where all of his students, one-by-one, defiantly stand on their desks in honor of the great man as he looks in on them one last time.
> 
> I think the whole world is standing on their desks at the moment.


It's not quite dawn and I just heard. First I was shocked and then I read this. Now the tears can come. It's sad when a great man forgets how great he is and how much he's loved.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently there is going to be a press conference this morning about it, I guess on the west coast so probably not for a few hours, at least. EDIT: Per USATODAY, the press conference will be at 11AM PDT, 2 PM EDT:
http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2014/08/11/robin-williams-is-dead/13925199/
/EDIT



kward said:


> The news hit my wife and I pretty hard - we both grew up watching him.
> 
> I cannot help but think of that final scene in Dead Poets Society where all of his students, one-by-one, defiantly stand on their desks in honor of the great man as he looks in on them one last time.
> 
> I think the whole world is standing on their desks at the moment.


Tears....

Edit: They just showed that scene on Good Morning America...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just cannot imagine the pain he was in to end his life in this manner. My heart goes out to him, his family and his friends. The world has lost a genius. I only hope that this shines a light on how destructive depression can be. Here is a man who had all the resources in the world and was not able to overcome the sadness that was eating at him. We know how hard he tried to deal with his illness. I only hope that he is laughing with his friends in heaven and has found peace and can share in the happiness and laughter he shared with all of us.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I enjoyed every single thing that I ever saw him in - even his TV show last year.  We saved the recorded shows to watch when I had a bad day because I would start cracking up almost as soon as the episode started.  And the outtakes at the end of the show were even funnier.
My favorite character though was the Genie in Aladdin.  It seemed to fit him somehow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> I think I enjoyed every single thing that I ever saw him in - even his TV show last year. We saved the recorded shows to watch when I had a bad day because I would start cracking up almost as soon as the episode started. And the outtakes at the end of the show were even funnier.
> My favorite character though was the Genie in Aladdin. It seemed to fit him somehow.


It was my grandson who told me and he was very upset. He remembered Robin Williams as the Genie.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

This one hit me and DH hard.  The man was so creative, so funny, and so compassionate all in one.  Every time we would see he was going to be on a talk show we would make a point to tune in.  We use his expression from Good Morning, Vietnam all the time in the summer: "hot, damned hot".

But my favorite is The Birdcage.

Depression just rips the guts out of people.  The ones who have it, and the loved ones who watch it.

The world has lost a brilliant light.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

kward said:


> The news hit my wife and I pretty hard - we both grew up watching him.
> 
> I cannot help but think of that final scene in Dead Poets Society where all of his students, one-by-one, defiantly stand on their desks in honor of the great man as he looks in on them one last time.
> 
> I think the whole world is standing on their desks at the moment.


OMG!!! That was the other Robin Williams film that left me sobbing in the theater... I just posted about WHAT DREAMS MAY COME... the other one was THE DEAD'S POET SOCIETY.... another film about suicide, yeah, well... both those films, are masterpieces. If Robin Williams did commit suicide I wish him peace.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It feels awful to post this, but it looks like this is what happened.

"Investigators in California said today Oscar-winning actor Robin Williams's death was a suicide by hanging: He was found dead in his bedroom, clothed, slightly suspended in a seated position with a belt around his neck, with one end wedged between a closet door and door frame."


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So sad. I suffered with depression for most of my life. People don't realize it's really an illness and it can kill you. It's not weakness or just "getting over it." I hope this tragedy helps people realize mental illness is really an illness.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I watched his movies Mrs. Doubtfire over and over. I loved his acting ability. I'm saddened that the world has lost such an amazing voice. We can always keep his memories and remember him through his work. I pray that his family finds peace at this time.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Bicentennial Man and Birdcage were just two of my many favorites, but I'm old enough to remember him debuting as Mork from Ork on Happy Days, too.

Very very sad.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I feel so horrible when I think about what despair he must have been feeling to do that. It truly pains me to think about it.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Did y'all see this?

http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/14/showbiz/robin-williams-parkinsons-disease/

bobbi c.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bobbic said:


> Did y'all see this?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/14/showbiz/robin-williams-parkinsons-disease/
> 
> bobbi c.


You never know what will push someone already suffering over the edge.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Or there could have been medication interaction. Who knows how the Parkisons meds interact with Depression meds. I would imagine that the number of people with both illnesses is small enough that they have not been able to properly test the interactions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Netflix as featured The Birdcage several times in the past week.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

He was dealing with a lot and probably was affecting him in many different ways. You truly never know what all a person is going thru.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My first thought was Dead Poets Society and Good Will Hunting.  Second thought was Whoopie and Billy Crystal.  Third thought was how much pain was he in to take such a sad step to end it.  I just hope he is at peace and out of pain.  He was loved and did not know it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think he knew he was loved intellectually but being able to embrace what your head knows is not always easy. I have been treated for mild depression and that was challenging enough. I have had family members who contemplated suicide and were not able to get out of bed for days in a row. The chemical imbalance in a depressed persons brain is very, very difficult to correct. 

The reality is I have known people who contemplated suicide and were able to work out of the depression using medicine and therapy. I have known people who were treated for depression who killed themselves. Seeing a doctor, taking medication, had been hospitalized and still took her life. I know of someone who was being treated for post partum psychosis who killed her child. (family member of a family member). Seeing a doctor three times a week, taking medicine and receiving help from the family. 

We have got to stop thinking of mental illness as something that is "fixed" with drugs and some talk. It is far more complicated then that. We also have to understand that mental illness will kill people just like cancer does. 

I am not happy that Robin Williams committed suicide. I hope that his family and friends can take some comfort knowing that he did fight it. He did try to overcome. He lost the battle but he fought it for a good long time. I guess I view this as no different then a cancer patient succumbing to cancer. My Grandma fought bone cancer for an awful long time. She did chemo and radiation off and on for 20 years. She fought it as hard as she could and eventually, the cancer won. Robin Williams fought the mental illness as long as he could and eventually it won. 

Both are sad.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Well said, MamaProfCrash. I think he knew in his heart that he was loved but sometimes even that is not enough. 

I briefly considered suicide a few times during my life. I was fortunate that thoses times were of short duration, infrequent, and long ago. A few years ago, I experienced the "mind fog" associated with hypothyroidism. While not the same as depression, it was a recent personal reminder that chemical problems in the brain are not easily diagnosed. They can creep up slowly and are not often recognized until late. Again, I was lucky that this problem is one that was diagnosed and is easily treated, at least so far for me. (I know that there are others who struggle with finding treatments that work for them. I also know that what works for me now might not work in the future.)

Treatments, meds, intellect, heart, love, and will are not always enough. Sometimes the battle is lost. We do the best we can, learn, and carry on.


----------

